# Cool Tool That A Painter Could Use



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

The other day, I saw a floor layer using this neat little scooter cart to install tack strip and staple sub flooring. 

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/floori...-sr1-knee-pads-and-ergonomic-seat-153956.html

I couldn't resist temptation and had to hop on it and see if it would work for painting base boards. It seems to be pretty comfortable and easy to maneuver about. I am seriously thinking of getting one to paint the base board trim in houses. For those of you who do any painting, we know how uncomfortable painting base can be. I am sick of being on my hands and knees or scooting around on my butt to paint base. 

P. S. I know this is a Paint Talk subject.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I could also have the wife use this tool also. She would be in the right position for a couple of things.:whistling2:


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

I know of this device that you speak of..I like the way you think:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I could also have the wife use this tool also. She would be in the right position for a couple of things.:whistling2:


I don't think it would sit high enough for her to do the dishes though:whistling2:


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I don't think it would sit high enough for her to do the dishes though:whistling2:


Too good!!Lmao:icon_lol:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I don't think it would sit high enough for her to do the dishes though:whistling2:


I think that she would be at the right hight to polish a knob.


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I think that she would be at the right hight to polish a knob.


True.But then the dishes will start stacking up.You might have to lower your sink thats all..:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

There is still hope. She should be able to stack the dish washer and hit the start switch.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I think that she would be at the right hight to polish a knob.


 
I was thinking that too, Bit like stilts, But i have heard that you get lightheaded and could fall over :whistling2: not that i would know :whistling2:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Another one. It places it over it's mouth.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Jason said:


> Another one. It places it over it's mouth.


Ummmmmmm

the better method is to have them do some knob polishing


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

Try and duct tape this girl,,Lol and good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toddr said:


> Try and duct tape this girl,,Lol and good luck:thumbsup:


Your going to fit into this site nicely toddr:yes:

Now PM me the link of your sat.site, so I can check out that new receiver ( hopefully it's not that site where they/you band me).:whistling2:


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your going to fit into this site nicely toddr:yes:
> 
> Now PM me the link of your sat.site, so I can check out that new receiver ( hopefully it's not that site where they/you band me).:whistling2:


Why thank you Mr,,:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Toddr said:


> Try and duct tape this girl,,Lol and good luck:thumbsup:


I know right... What's under those tarps?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

those look like dudes underwear:blink:


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> I know right... What's under those tarps?


Too good lmao..Maybe it's topsoil..


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Arhahahaha, I got nothing....too busy laughing at this thread.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Haha! Waaaaaay off topic again !:thumbup: The mod at the T&J site would have us all banned by now,lol!
For the record, that thing you were talking about way back at the start, the painting thing, looks good but a bit pricey is it not?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

E.K Taper said:


> For the record, that thing you were talking about way back at the start, the painting thing, looks good but a bit pricey is it not?


I'm not a painter, but could that thing help keep from maybe having shot knees down the road?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Is it just me or does it need a trailer for a bucket of mud?


----------

